# Java Moss or Christmas Moss in Low Light Tank?



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

I cannot decide!!! I love the look of Christmas moss, but am wondering if a 1.8 WPG (once a week ferts dosing) 20 gallon long tank will be ok for it to grow. I've read how it can grow to look like Java moss if the conditions aren't right? Anyone had that happen? I know Java is pretty hardy, but I much prefer the look of the Christmas moss. But if it's gonna eventually look like Java, I'm not gonna pay around $30 for it to be shipped to me!


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

bump

Anyone have advice on whether or not Christmas moss will grow in my tank conditions? Thanks!


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

They are the same... but just to remind you Java get sticky and would stay on rocks or woods if they stay in teh same spot long enough and the other are nearly not so sticky or my case none at all that tide it on the subject is needed. Again Java is harder to get rid of as it can stick on the things and even you had just a little bit they come back quickly.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

tiffc said:


> bump
> 
> Anyone have advice on whether or not Christmas moss will grow in my tank conditions? Thanks!


would grow in your condition for sure as they grow next to my kitchen with out lights and direct sun.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Haha, wow, then I guess I'll be looking around to buy Christmas moss then 

Thanks for the input, armedbiggiet!


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey, thanks for visiting my thread! 

I would go with Christmas moss. Java, or at least what I got under that name, was more of a brown color and it did get a little wild, it was difficult for me to manage its look. 
I had to get rid of all of my mosses due to that disasterous green hair algae :axe: I hate it so much I can't even talk about it any more  Moss does attract algae and all sorts of floating stuff in the water, at least in my case. But this is all different story. 
How are your Danios doing? I love that fish, had them for a long time and more I look at them, more I think about where to get some of their energy. Also, they can tolerate all the conditions I put them through, and this is a huge plus! :high5:


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Haha thanks Shurik! I do think I will go with the Xmas moss...the algae thing does have me holding back a bit because I'm dealing with thread/hair algae and diatoms. My tank needs more plants though!

Danios are great, hardy lil fish! When I first got them, I really didn't think they were "cute," but they've grown into really nice fish.


----------



## SJInverts (May 26, 2009)

Go for the x-mas moss.


----------



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

i use christmas moss on my driftwood. it actually looks pretty good and sporead on its own.


----------

